# What is needed to make a BB30 fit on a 68mm BB?



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Trying to figure out, what exactly I need to make the Cannondale Hollowgram SL 2x9 cranks, which use the BB30, to fit on my bike that has a 68mm English thread? The bike in question is a Ibis Mojo SL. Not sure if the BB is carbon fiber, or if it has an insert. Don't know if it makes a difference, I know it makes a difference going the other way!!!

Everything I've read is to use an adapter to make a BB30 usable for a 68mm thread cranks, well, I'm going in reverse!!!:madman: 

Do I need a special spindle? Does anyone have a recommended course of action? Options?

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

German company THM Carbones makes a 68mm BB cup set to allow standard Hollowgram SL BB30 crankset to work. Starbike (Weight Weenies site) sells them for about 140 Euros/set. 

I also think Zipp Vuma Quad BB will also work too...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> German company THM Carbones makes a 68mm BB cup set to allow standard Hollowgram SL BB30 crankset to work. Starbike (Weight Weenies site) sells them for about 140 Euros/set.
> 
> I also think Zipp Vuma Quad BB will also work too...


Correct - the Vumas BB what he needs BUT i remember there are severe modifications needed on the spindle to make it fit. I recall a thread where a guy did that and he showed in detail all the needed modifications to the spindle. I'm not sure if it was in here or in a german WW-forum though.

Vumaquad cranks also have that masive 30mm axle and the BB therefore also has this inner diameter.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Zachariah. I looked at the Zip and THM sites, as well as others, and it seems to be allot of trouble, and there doesn't seem to be anyone, who specifically makes the BB cup for this specific purpose. My first choice was to purchase the Cannondale Hollowgram SL 2x9 cranks, and use them on my current build, but, I do have a second choice, that is made for my 68mm bb. I almost ordered them from my LBS, glad I didn't!!! Very disappointed!! 

Thanks again for your recommendations,

Kevin


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Nino, it really seems like too much trouble. I will consider the Rotor 3d and KCNC cranks once again. Between those two, which would you choose? I'm willing to sacrifice a little additional weight for additional stiffness on the crank. Will be going 2x9 for sure!!!, on a 68mm English thread bb.

Thanks for all your help in the other threads as well. I really appreciate your recommendations!

kevin


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

problems to fit ?? no problems if you buy this spindle

no lip on left side , so you can install proper spacers


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have currently 2 bikes 68mm english thread with BB30

a old Caad3 , done some days ago 44-32-22

a F29er , done in summer 37-21 + bash

both with Cannondale SI Carbon ( used this type of crank because i bought them very cheap )


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

eliflap said:


> problems to fit ?? no problems if you buy this spindle
> 
> no lip on left side , so you can install proper spacers


Hi eliflap. What company makes this spindle ? How difficult is it to install, and is it permanent, or can I remove it, if I want to install a 68mm BB at a later date for a different crankset? Also, what kind of spacer are you using? It looks white in color, maybe custom?

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

spindle is not white ..it's silver .. you can find it in a german web shop

dr.cannondale.de

not permanent , only 2 cups to install with a tool supplied, easy installation , only to be fine tuned with correct shims to your preferred chain line or to avoid chainstays interferences 

spacer , cups + tool , bearings , shims and spacers are all included in 179 euro of kit cost


----------



## TheDarkAce (Aug 11, 2009)

eliflap said:


> spindle is not white ..it's silver .. you can find it in a german web shop
> 
> dr.cannondale.de
> 
> ...


Is this the item you are referring to? : http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP094


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

TheDarkAce said:


> Is this the item you are referring to? : http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP094


correct-that's what it says!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anybody tried machining out a 68mm English BB shell?


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Machining a 73mm shell...

Eliflap´s friend Epic:





New BB30 shell:



*10gr* lighter:


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

This is starting to get Expensive! w/ this modification, the cost of using the Hollowgram SL 2x9 cranks is nearing $1k USD, and probably more w/ shipping costs! May have to re-think this through. Other options will save me allot of money.

Thanks again for your help everyone. My German is Extremely rusty, but, I was able to understand, for the most part. It didn't specifically say it was for 68mm though, but did say 132mm.

Thanks again!!! You guys are AWESOME!!!

Kevin


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

epic-o :

that work was done from a bike builder company here close to home , 60 km south bound Milan


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

KevinK said:


> This is starting to get Expensive! w/ this modification, the cost of using the Hollowgram SL 2x9 cranks is nearing $1k USD, and probably more w/ shipping costs! May have to re-think this through. Other options will save me allot of money.
> 
> Thanks again for your help everyone. My German is Extremely rusty, but, I was able to understand, for the most part. It didn't specifically say it was for 68mm though, but did say 132mm.
> 
> ...


that site has a Union Jack to click to have english language 

do like me , use a Carbon SI to save lot of money

buy a kit , use cups , bearings and shims and re-sell on ebay the spindle or keep it for future project ...

tips & tricks :thumbsup:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Has anybody tried machining out a 68mm English BB shell?


maybe in a Scott Scale we can have same results of the Epic 2007 or 2008 frame

, i repeat maybe 

in a alu frame as F29 or Caad 3 as i have , it's no possible to machine shell :nono:


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*What...*

is the resulting Q factor with this adapter kit? It uses a new BB spindle, so it must be a different length (I assume longer) than the OE Cannondale spindle for dedicated BB 30 frames.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

barrows said:


> is the resulting Q factor with this adapter kit? It uses a new BB spindle, so it must be a different length (I assume longer) than the OE Cannondale spindle for dedicated BB 30 frames.


spindle is 132 mm as stock Cannondale one

it's lighter, without lip , about 10 g , and probably not same alloy

however in my 2 builds, i not used it, i used a SI carbon crank

it has a spindle attacched to right arm and spider , other arm must be tight on it ... so to answer to *barrows*, * no better Q factor , but never worse*

and this BB30 , with bearings outside frame is , my thinking , a bit stiffer than Cannondale

10 mm increased distance between bearings , similar to Specialized Epic 2010 , that has a BBshell of 83 mm ( new "standard" but with BB30 bearings too ) instead 68 or 73 mm


----------

